# 92SB Compact laser sights



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Is it possible to get laser sights for the 92SB Compact? Some sites imply that the grips are the same size as a 92SF, but I know my clips hold 13 rounds as opposed to 15. This makes me think that the grips are very different.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

The SB has a different grip shape/old style. newer 92compacts have the newer shape of the FS so no FScompact lasergrips willnot fit


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess I was thinking a 92SB was a compact, but that isn't necessarily so. A laser grip would be nice.


----------

